# One Unisex bathroom - TI



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

I have just one ADA bathroom in the tenant space. How can I get away without adding another one?
I know one is 20% of the total improvement budget to spend on ADA improvement. 
Thank you!


----------



## JPohling (Jan 19, 2017)

need more information.  location and code?  occupancy of tenant space, square footage of space.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

I found it!
It's in Los Angeles
422.2 Separate Facilities.
Separate toilet facilities shall be provided for each sex. 
Exceptions:
(1)Residential installations.
(2) In occupancies with a total occupant load of 10 or less, including customers and employees, one toilet facility, designed for use by no more than one person at a time, shall
be permitted for use by both sexes.
(3) In business and mercantile occupancies with a total occupant load of 50 or less including customers and employees, one toilet facility, designed for use by no more than one person at a time, shall be permitted for use by both sexes.


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

I an not find the edit button... anyways, it's in Culver City.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 19, 2017)

Culver City is under ICC 2012 or 15


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

CA Plumbing Code 2016


----------



## mark handler (Jan 19, 2017)

The 20 percent is related to the accessibility code requirements, not the Plumbing Code requirements
And
All new restrooms in CA* SHALL *be accessible


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes! I just wan to have *one accessible unisex bathroom *- not for each sex.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2017)

JPohling said:


> need more information.  location and code?  *occupancy of tenant space, square footage of space*.



Did you see this part?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 19, 2017)

ELLEN09US said:


> Yes! I just wan to have *one accessible unisex bathroom *- not for each sex.


You cannot Choose which codes you want to comply to.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 19, 2017)

Need more info Elleen, just what do you do? Big space or little, ground floor or? Use of space?


----------



## ELLEN09US (Jan 19, 2017)

Problem solved! Thanks guys!
Just I needed that section above from plumbing code that we can have a unisex ADA bathroom for less than 50 occupant.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 19, 2017)

Guess we'll never know............


----------

